# Chrisman retiree



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Just wanted to let anyone know who is interested in a retiree, I just saw one available on Chrisman's website. It's Just One Kiss, she's going on 5 and will be ready for her new home in July. She is a beauty with a personality to match. Sorry I've not introduced myself but hopefully by the summer I'll find my baby and will introduce us then.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh, wow, she is GORGEOUS!!! Her link is here: http://www.chrismanpuppies.com/kisses.html What a beauty! I love her name too..hehe.. "Just One Kiss" :wub: :wub: Chrisman always has the most clever names! :wub: 
Whoever gets her will be very lucky..she is a stunner!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG what a GORGEOUS Girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG, I would love her. But I hate my building and their dog policy. :smmadder:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

that's my dream one day


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

A _GEORGOUS _example of a Maltese! Wow!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

A stunner!!! :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Apr 25 2009, 12:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767531


> that's my dream one day[/B]


Paula, you should call Chrisman! It would be so wonderful if someone on SM can adopt her..so we can see her grow up!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW! :wub: :wub: what a stunning little girl


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

WoW! This doesn't happen often. What a beautiful girl :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm very tempted, she's a beauty,but I'd have them all too close to the same age,don't know if I could handle 3 seniors at one time,later down the road.Don't know if Hannah could handle another female in the house either.She prefers the boys.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

wow ...she is adorable ..
i dont now if its just me ? but i could never retire a dog of mine ,after loving him or her for so many years ,
it would be like giving one of my kids away :smcry:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Does anyone know what she might cost?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Elizabeth.... this is what it states about Kisses

_"For Adoption
Available in July

Ch Chrisman's Just One Kiss
Kisses is a retired show girl that needs a forever home. She is up to date on all vaccinations. She has a microchip and has been spayed. 
She is very outgoing and loving. She must go into a home with Owners that are familiar with the breed and that currently have a Maltese. If you do not currently own a Maltese, please do not fill out an application.
Kisses' date of birth: June 15, 2004
For more details, please call us at 570-476-8872"_


I don't know about how Chrismans handles it....but most show breeders charge a very low fee for their retirees.
Often it totals the cost of the spay, a teeth cleaning and updating vaccinations... plus any shipping costs are the owners expense.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Apr 25 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767665


> Does anyone know what she might cost?[/B]


Show breeders usually place their retirees for the cost of the spay, dental, etc. Their primary concern is finding the perfect forever home, not money.

Of course, it's important to remember they usually don't look at all like they do in their show pictures. Most are shaved while they are being used for breeding.


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Apr 25 2009, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767635


> wow ...she is adorable ..
> i dont now if its just me ? but i could never retire a dog of mine ,after loving him or her for so many years ,
> it would be like giving one of my kids away :smcry:[/B]


That's the reason show breeders are so paticular about where there dogs go they want them loved as much as they love them


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Apr 25 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767665


> Does anyone know what she might cost?[/B]


I agree with what the other ladies have said..usually show breeders let their retirees go for a very reasonable, low cost, just to cover the spay, microchip, etc.

I think Chris would care more about the family that adopts Kisses, over the costs of adoption. 
I think you should call Chris just to ask...calling is the best way to reach them. I hope someone on SM can adopt Kisses, I would love to see her grow up w/ the SM family!! :wub: :wub: 
It is too bad I can not have another dog at this moment..I would love to give Mia a sister!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i am not saying kisses is not a beautiful maltese ..just that i could not give a dog away no matter what .showing and breeding
a maltese you get to love them .your over joyed when they win a show ,you go on to breed puppys and your heart melts with pride ,
then they grow to old and you disguard the one time love of your life ,for the next best super model ?why ?? i hope i have not upset anybody ,
i just could not do it ....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Apr 25 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767784


> i am not saying kisses is not a beautiful maltese ..just that i could not give a dog away no matter what .showing and breeding
> a maltese you get to love them .your over joyed when they win a show ,you go on to breed puppys and your heart melts with pride ,
> then they grow to old and you disguard the one time love of your life ,for the next best super model ?why ?? i hope i have not upset anybody ,
> i just could not do it ....[/B]


Oh Jo, I understand completely!!! This is exactly how I feel. I do realize that they can't keep all of them but this would be the reason I could not breed. I become too attached and it would just break my heart into~~~~~


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

thankyou Dianne ,,starting to think i was alone here .. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is stunning. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Apr 25 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767784


> i am not saying kisses is not a beautiful maltese ..just that i could not give a dog away no matter what .showing and breeding
> a maltese you get to love them .your over joyed when they win a show ,you go on to breed puppys and your heart melts with pride ,
> then they grow to old and you disguard the one time love of your life ,for the next best super model ?why ?? i hope i have not upset anybody ,
> i just could not do it ....[/B]


We actually had a great discussion about this a few months ago:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=42767&hl=


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Apr 25 2009, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767784


> i am not saying kisses is not a beautiful maltese ..just that i could not give a dog away no matter what .showing and breeding
> a maltese you get to love them .your over joyed when they win a show ,you go on to breed puppys and your heart melts with pride ,
> then they grow to old and you disguard the one time love of your life ,for the next best super model ?why ?? i hope i have not upset anybody ,
> i just could not do it ....[/B]



It's a different mindset, that is for sure. At this point, it would be safe to say that we should agree to disagree.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Maybe sometimes the dog lives with his handler to be shown and the breeder doesn't get as close to them as we do ours??


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I do understand what some of you are saying about the tugs on the heart :hugging: There is a big picture to look at when thinking of show breeders in this regard though. I think about the emotional heartbreak they must feel when they are helping birth furkids and sometimes watch them DIE before their very eyes :crying:, or after endless tiring days of hand feeding and care the furbaby still goes to the bridge :crying:....or the deep FEAR breeders must feel when they see a BELOVED dam need to be rushed for a C-section in an emergency....wondering if their sweet girl will survive.

I am just grateful they are willing to go through all the things I mentioned above....and also to let fur-babies they help bring into the world leave their care, and their retirees go to another person at some point, or where would us pet Maltese people be???? :shocked:....Where would the Maltese breed be if no one was emotionally strong enough to do what breeders do????? :shocked: I know Maltese show breeders must ride an emotional roller coaster to do what they do for the Maltese breed. For all they go through I am eternally grateful. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 25 2009, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767689


> QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Apr 25 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767665





> Does anyone know what she might cost?[/B]


Of course, it's important to remember they usually don't look at all like they do in their show pictures. Most are shaved while they are being used for breeding. [/B][/QUOTE]


:goodpost: I was just thinking that too Marj.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Apr 25 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767790


> QUOTE (jodublin @ Apr 25 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767784





> i am not saying kisses is not a beautiful maltese ..just that i could not give a dog away no matter what .showing and breeding
> a maltese you get to love them .your over joyed when they win a show ,you go on to breed puppys and your heart melts with pride ,
> then they grow to old and you disguard the one time love of your life ,for the next best super model ?why ?? i hope i have not upset anybody ,
> i just could not do it ....[/B]


Oh Jo, I understand completely!!! This is exactly how I feel. I do realize that they can't keep all of them but this would be the reason I could not breed. I become too attached and it would just break my heart into~~~~~
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL I understand you too. How can these malts that for many years ran around in your house, slept on your bed, sat on your lap and watched tv with you on your couch, just be given away. Aren't they like your babies? This is why I can never be a breeder either. LOL 
My breeder has many older retired malts in her home. The little one that first greeted us at her house was a spayed champion, that had one litter of one pup that sadly died after being born. She is almost nine years old now. She says they are all her babies. :wub2:

I am curious her price. I know Chrisman puppies cost more than most malts so are their retirees the same?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Apr 25 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767784


> i am not saying kisses is not a beautiful maltese ..just that i could not give a dog away no matter what .showing and breeding
> a maltese you get to love them .your over joyed when they win a show ,you go on to breed puppys and your heart melts with pride ,
> then they grow to old and you disguard the one time love of your life ,for the next best super model ?why ?? i hope i have not upset anybody ,
> i just could not do it ....[/B]


Oh bless your heart. I understand where you're coming from. 

Here's my take on this. 

Show Breeders are breeding to show, not to accumulate pets. This is why the "pet quality" pups are sold,
and the best are kept. But, they do have to adopt them out, eventually, as they do want them in loving homes, where
they will be attended to, and spoiled, rather than bred to death. Breeders do not have time to keep, and
care for a bunch of pets, as they continue in the show world. This was not their intention. Their intention was to 
better the breed, enjoy their hobby, and let them go to the perfect home.

I am involved in fostering, yet "kinda" the same concept. I want to better the "needed, disabled, unwanted, and unloved".
I do this by letting them go, otherwise, I couldn't do what I do. Do I want to keep them all? You bet I do, but that was 
not my original intent. And it would not be in their best interest for me to keep them. At the end of the day, they are
better off in a loving home, perfect for their needs, with more attention. 

I believe breeders feel the same way with their beloved retirees.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 25 2009, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767869


> QUOTE (jodublin @ Apr 25 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767784





> i am not saying kisses is not a beautiful maltese ..just that i could not give a dog away no matter what .showing and breeding
> a maltese you get to love them .your over joyed when they win a show ,you go on to breed puppys and your heart melts with pride ,
> then they grow to old and you disguard the one time love of your life ,for the next best super model ?why ?? i hope i have not upset anybody ,
> i just could not do it ....[/B]


Oh bless your heart. I understand where you're coming from. 

Here's my take on this. 

Show Breeders are breeding to show, not to accumulate pets. This is why the "pet quality" pups are sold,
and the best are kept. But, they do have to adopt them out, eventually, as they do want them in loving homes, where
they will be attended to, and spoiled, rather than bred to death. Breeders do not have time to keep, and
care for a bunch of pets, as they continue in the show world. This was not their intention. Their intention was to 
better the breed, enjoy their hobby, and let them go to the perfect home.

I am involved in fostering, yet "kinda" the same concept. I want to better the "needed, disabled, unwanted, and unloved".
I do this by letting them go, otherwise, I couldn't do what I do. Do I want to keep them all? You bet I do, but that was 
not my original intent. And it would not be in their best interest for me to keep them. At the end of the day, they are
better off in a loving home, perfect for their needs, with more attention. 

I believe breeders feel the same way with their beloved retirees.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Jo,

You are the sweetest ever. Oh I do understand. I had such a hard time understanding. And then I did finally get to a place where I did understand, that because they do love the babies, they want the very best for them and for them to get the one on one attention that they deserve.

I even asked the questions here....and so many did help me.

And also, I remember...a very sad event . Hubby and I were doing our research and went to a breeders home.
When we were talking with her, she said, she keeps all her dogs, even those that are retired. Oh how I leaped for joy....I was so happy...that was one of the things I wanted from a breeder...and then we went to her home ...and it was devestating....I begged her to please let us have some of the older ones....Jo, there were so many that needed to be rehomed....that vision will remain with us forever....

Hugs to you my sweet wonderful friend :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 25 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767871


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 25 2009, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767869





> QUOTE (jodublin @ Apr 25 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767784





> i am not saying kisses is not a beautiful maltese ..just that i could not give a dog away no matter what .showing and breeding
> a maltese you get to love them .your over joyed when they win a show ,you go on to breed puppys and your heart melts with pride ,
> then they grow to old and you disguard the one time love of your life ,for the next best super model ?why ?? i hope i have not upset anybody ,
> i just could not do it ....[/B]


Oh bless your heart. I understand where you're coming from. 

Here's my take on this. 

Show Breeders are breeding to show, not to accumulate pets. This is why the "pet quality" pups are sold,
and the best are kept. But, they do have to adopt them out, eventually, as they do want them in loving homes, where
they will be attended to, and spoiled, rather than bred to death. Breeders do not have time to keep, and
care for a bunch of pets, as they continue in the show world. This was not their intention. Their intention was to 
better the breed, enjoy their hobby, and let them go to the perfect home.

I am involved in fostering, yet "kinda" the same concept. I want to better the "needed, disabled, unwanted, and unloved".
I do this by letting them go, otherwise, I couldn't do what I do. Do I want to keep them all? You bet I do, but that was 
not my original intent. And it would not be in their best interest for me to keep them. At the end of the day, they are
better off in a loving home, perfect for their needs, with more attention. 

I believe breeders feel the same way with their beloved retirees.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: I agree, perfect post, Deb. At one time I didn't understand either,as I could never give mine up.But after adopting a retiree for myself,I came to understand it perfectly.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 25 2009, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767869


> QUOTE (jodublin @ Apr 25 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767784





> i am not saying kisses is not a beautiful maltese ..just that i could not give a dog away no matter what .showing and breeding
> a maltese you get to love them .your over joyed when they win a show ,you go on to breed puppys and your heart melts with pride ,
> then they grow to old and you disguard the one time love of your life ,for the next best super model ?why ?? i hope i have not upset anybody ,
> i just could not do it ....[/B]


Oh bless your heart. I understand where you're coming from. 

Here's my take on this. 

Show Breeders are breeding to show, not to accumulate pets. This is why the "pet quality" pups are sold,
and the best are kept. But, they do have to adopt them out, eventually, as they do want them in loving homes, where
they will be attended to, and spoiled, rather than bred to death. Breeders do not have time to keep, and
care for a bunch of pets, as they continue in the show world. This was not their intention. Their intention was to 
better the breed, enjoy their hobby, and let them go to the perfect home.

I am involved in fostering, yet "kinda" the same concept. I want to better the "needed, disabled, unwanted, and unloved".
I do this by letting them go, otherwise, I couldn't do what I do. Do I want to keep them all? You bet I do, but that was 
not my original intent. And it would not be in their best interest for me to keep them. At the end of the day, they are
better off in a loving home, perfect for their needs, with more attention. 

I believe breeders feel the same way with their beloved retirees.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think that was the perfect explination. Excellent post! I think they feel very similar to how you feel. They love those babies, just as you love your fosters. I think it's partly because they love them so much, that they can let them go. I also noticed that they are very strict with homing their retirees. They want the best for them.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Does anyone know the adoption fee? She is beautiful :wub:


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi All!
I did it! I applied for Kisses. I have been considering getting another maltese for our little household and had considered two other Malts in the last couple of months. But the timing was a little awkward as we have a lot of traveling up to the end of May/June. 

I don't know them personally but have always admired their dogs. Keep your fingers crossed for me. You never know!

Would love to hear from others who have had interaction with them and their experience. 

Going out of my mind!!! 

Luv,
K


PS hahaha...I just realized that Kisses and I have the same initial!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (AngelSugar @ Apr 26 2009, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768049


> Hi All!
> I did it! I applied for Kisses. I have been considering getting another maltese for our little household and had considered two other Malts in the last couple of months. But the timing was a little awkward as we have a lot of traveling up to the end of May/June.
> 
> I don't know them personally but have always admired their dogs. Keep your fingers crossed for me. You never know!
> ...


Oh hurray! I hope it works out for you!! Please keep us updated, Karen!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (AngelSugar @ Apr 26 2009, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768049


> Hi All!
> I did it! I applied for Kisses. I have been considering getting another maltese for our little household and had considered two other Malts in the last couple of months. But the timing was a little awkward as we have a lot of traveling up to the end of May/June.
> 
> I don't know them personally but have always admired their dogs. Keep your fingers crossed for me. You never know!
> ...




*Crossing my fingers for you!!!
(and for all of us at S.M......I'd love to see Kisses as part of the S.M. family.....she is so very pretty!!!) :wub: *


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (AngelSugar @ Apr 26 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768049


> Hi All!
> I did it! I applied for Kisses. I have been considering getting another maltese for our little household and had considered two other Malts in the last couple of months. But the timing was a little awkward as we have a lot of traveling up to the end of May/June.
> 
> I don't know them personally but have always admired their dogs. Keep your fingers crossed for me. You never know!
> ...


Oh, yay!!!! I think you should follow up w/ a call to Chris. They get alot of applications + emails, sometimes it takes them a while to respond, or they might miss it it accidentally. Best time to call is weeknights, after 6pm. I will be crossing fingers for you!!!! Hope we can watch Kisses grow up on SM!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Carole @ Apr 25 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767853


> I do understand what some of you are saying about the tugs on the heart :hugging: There is a big picture to look at when thinking of show breeders in this regard though. I think about the emotional heartbreak they must feel when they are helping birth furkids and sometimes watch them DIE before their very eyes :crying:, or after endless tiring days of hand feeding and care the furbaby still goes to the bridge :crying:....or the deep FEAR breeders must feel when they see a BELOVED dam need to be rushed for a C-section in an emergency....wondering if their sweet girl will survive.
> 
> I am just grateful they are willing to go through all the things I mentioned above....and also to let fur-babies they help bring into the world leave their care, and their retirees go to another person at some point, or where would us pet Maltese people be???? :shocked:....Where would the Maltese breed be if no one was emotionally strong enough to do what breeders do????? :shocked: I know Maltese show breeders must ride an emotional roller coaster to do what they do for the Maltese breed. For all they go through I am eternally grateful. :grouphug: [/B]



Amen


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (AngelSugar @ Apr 26 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768049


> Hi All!
> I did it! I applied for Kisses. I have been considering getting another maltese for our little household and had considered two other Malts in the last couple of months. But the timing was a little awkward as we have a lot of traveling up to the end of May/June.
> 
> I don't know them personally but have always admired their dogs. Keep your fingers crossed for me. You never know!
> ...


I hope you get her too. Let us know, and please call them. Remember "The squeaky wheel gets the greese"


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (AngelSugar @ Apr 26 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768049


> Hi All!
> I did it! I applied for Kisses. I have been considering getting another maltese for our little household and had considered two other Malts in the last couple of months. But the timing was a little awkward as we have a lot of traveling up to the end of May/June.
> 
> I don't know them personally but have always admired their dogs. Keep your fingers crossed for me. You never know!
> ...


I am sooooooooooooo excited for you .....
I wish you all the best :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (AngelSugar @ Apr 26 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768049


> Hi All!
> I did it! I applied for Kisses. I have been considering getting another maltese for our little household and had considered two other Malts in the last couple of months. But the timing was a little awkward as we have a lot of traveling up to the end of May/June.
> 
> I don't know them personally but have always admired their dogs. Keep your fingers crossed for me. You never know!
> ...


How exciting!!!! Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you!!! Like Alice said....be sure to follow up w/a phone call. I would also call back if you don't get an answer. Be aggressive, but in a good way....you know what I mean....not overly aggressive but be sure to let Chris and Manny know how interested you are!!

Good luck!!!!


----------

